# 2008 Shoalwater 19 Cat



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

**JOIN the Facebook Group: Greg Walker â€" Coastline Marine

2008 Shoalwater 19 Cat being pushed by a Evinrude 150hp ETEC (568 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a Coastline single axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Garmin Striker GPS/FF, Lowrance Elite 5 GPS/FF, Minn Kota 80lb thrust 24v Co-Pilot w/batteries & battery charger, Power Pole 8ft XL, DUAL Bluetooth stereo w/speakers, Bobâ€™s jackplate, Sea Star hydraulic steering, (2) rear storage boxes, transom livewell, lean post w/integrated casting deck, center console w/aluminum grab bar & rod holders, mid ship cooler basket (fits up to 72qt cooler), bow storage boxes, bow casting platform and navigation lights.

FISH ready 19 cat with a monster 150hp ETEC. FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $16,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker â€" Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------



## Bubba Dutcher (May 1, 2021)

Very interested! Have my own financing


----------



## Bubba Dutcher (May 1, 2021)

Coastline Marine said:


> **JOIN the Facebook Group: Greg Walker â€" Coastline Marine
> 
> 2008 Shoalwater 19 Cat being pushed by a Evinrude 150hp ETEC (568 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a Coastline single axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Garmin Striker GPS/FF, Lowrance Elite 5 GPS/FF, Minn Kota 80lb thrust 24v Co-Pilot w/batteries & battery charger, Power Pole 8ft XL, DUAL Bluetooth stereo w/speakers, Bobâ€™s jackplate, Sea Star hydraulic steering, (2) rear storage boxes, transom livewell, lean post w/integrated casting deck, center console w/aluminum grab bar & rod holders, mid ship cooler basket (fits up to 72qt cooler), bow storage boxes, bow casting platform and navigation lights.
> 
> ...


Is this boat sold


----------



## TexAg15’ (Apr 20, 2021)

Bubba Dutcher said:


> Is this boat sold


Hey bud, I follow his Facebook page “Greg Walker - Coastline Marine”, and according to his Facebook post with the same boat, it has sold.


----------



## TexAg15’ (Apr 20, 2021)

TexAg15’ said:


> Hey bud, I follow his Facebook page “Greg Walker - Coastline Marine”, and according to his Facebook post with the same boat, it has sold.





Bubba Dutcher said:


> Is this boat sold


----------



## Skywagon (Jun 29, 2018)

Their weblink is usually pretty current on status.

Pre-Owned Inventory | Coastline Marine | Seabrook Texas


----------



## Bubba Dutcher (May 1, 2021)

Thank you sir!


----------

